

NYT explores the life stories take on in social space - jedwhite
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/04/the-new-york-times-rd-lab-has-built-a-tool-that-explores-the-life-stories-take-in-the-social-space/

======
jrwoodruff
I just watched the video on this, anyone that thinks the NYT is still the 'Old
Gray Lady' is certainly mistaken. The visualization of the link relationships
and the interaction of the tool is just beautiful.

